# Carvable Foam Pumpkins



## Morticia

Just thought I'd add this link here for these pumpkins!

https://www.funkins.com/Store/category.cfm?Category=7


----------



## Scary Barry

Thanks for the site. I've been looking for some foam pumpkins. These seem a little pricey. I think I've seen them cheaper at stores like Micheal when they have them....closer to THE holiday.


----------



## CreepyKitty

LOL!! I love those things!! Do you know if they have any really really small ones that I could carve to put... Lets say a soda can in them??

:-D


----------



## Spooky Chuck

Just qurious,,,,Why do you want to put a soda can in one?


----------



## CreepyKitty

Had a dream about pumpkin-shaped shoda cans and someone came and posted a great idea about carving pumpkins to put around soda cans. I been wondering what that whole part of my dream had been about. lol.


----------

